# New York storefronts: what a difference a decade makes.



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

Some great photo's here.
When photographers James and Karla Murray revisited the shopfronts they had documented in their Disappearing Face of New York book, they found many replaced by chain stores, banks and luxury apartments.
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/g...-storefronts-what-a-difference-a-decade-makes

 
 




We see it happening in Brixton at such a rapid rate. Soon we won't remember the past, it will be given a new corporate facade. One of the many great joys of Urban75 is the photography and the photographic documentation of the present.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

The curse of the gaudy plastic sign has indeed hit Brixton hard. If they're hideously tacky, they're often in poor condition - some of the shopfronts opposite the Barrier Block are in a dreadful state.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2014)

That M&G Diner looks good.  I'm hungry.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2015)

Randy Hage - Mixed media sculptures of New York City storefronts
New York in miniature: artist creates storefront replicas


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2015)

I have the book, it's enormous and keeps me occupied for hours


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2015)

I think I must have a decent collection of old shop fronts too from my visits 10-15 years ago. I love the old style NY shops, especially when there's a half ton on neon on top.


----------

